# stirling carbon moriya fan variant



## Fingers (Nov 27, 2012)

My latest build a variant of the moriya stirling fan runs nice and quite


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice work indeed
Tin


----------



## IronHorse (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice job, the carbon fiber is a nice modern touch. I built one of those a couple of years ago and it is one of my nicest runners.


IronHorse


----------



## KLG (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello Fingers,
Your fan is the first one that I have seen of this legendary design.Are there any plans available that you do not have to buy a complete book to get ?
If they are available I would appreciate a pointer. The carbon fibre looks terrific!
Cheers,
Kerry


----------



## JaamieG (Nov 28, 2012)

very nice indeed.
Cheers,
Giacomo


----------



## nemoc (Nov 28, 2012)

What a great version of Moriya you have made.  th_wav   I really like the fan blades and hub,  very slick.  Thm:

Craig


----------



## Orrin (Nov 29, 2012)

I love it.  It puts my Moriyas to shame.

http://users.moscow.com/oiseming/lc_ant_p/PnE_Menu.htm

Orrin


----------



## Fingers (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your comments, I must say having being using it the past few months it is definitly the best stirling
runner in my collection.


----------

